# Amalga-Mutt????



## Richard Gibson (Dec 6, 2011)

So do you use reg. sandpaper or MM?  Do you finish with Plastic Polish or CA or Shellwax???


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> So do you use reg. sandpaper  YES or MM  YES?  Do you finish with Plastic Polish YES or CA YESor Shellwax NO???


:wink:


----------



## Younka (Dec 6, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> So do you use reg. sandpaper or MM? Do you finish with Plastic Polish or CA or Shellwax???


 
Sandpaper up to 2500 grit, and finsh with Shellwax or CA depends on the type of wood


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I turned, sanded to 600 grit, CA finish, micro polish to 12000 with pads, finish with plastic polish.  That's how I did mine.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 7, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> I turned, sanded to 600 grit, CA finish, micro polish to 12000 with pads, finish with plastic polish.  That's how I did mine.



Did you not get a lot of scratches in the acrylic portion by just going to 600? Seems you would still see them under the CA. (note: I don't do a CA finish. First time I tried I broke out in an allergic reaction and have not tried one since.)


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 8, 2011)

On the blanks Eugene sent to me....

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
NO!


Very forgiving blanks, but I'm pretty anal about making sure I sand correctly anyway!



Scott (Eugene is an A+ vendor) B


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 8, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > I turned, sanded to 600 grit, CA finish, micro polish to 12000 with pads, finish with plastic polish.  That's how I did mine.
> ...


CA actually fills in those tiny scratches and helps in eliminating them.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Dec 8, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> CA actually fills in those tiny scratches and helps in eliminating them.



Interesting to know. I have always sanded to 2000 or finer thinking the scratches would show.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 8, 2011)

SCR0LL3R said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > CA actually fills in those tiny scratches and helps in eliminating them.
> ...



I build my ca finishes up thick  sand the excess off with 600 to make it as dead smooth as humanly possible, then tag it with a coat of thin, and it's ready for polish.


----------



## Sherwood95 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Finishing*

Hi there
I am a complete newbie to this game I only started turning pens seriously two weeks ago although I have been turning for over twenty years. This forum has proven invaluable to me already as it introduced me to CA finishing which I had never used before so thanks for that. I went through all the steps as described by your good selves and came to that last part were you really want to make sure you have that real good shine. I looked on my shelves and found some preparation called "Mer" its a compound for cutting back and polishing caravans and boats made of fibreglass. A little on the finger smeared on the blank turn on the lath gently off with a soft cloth at low speed RESULT really brought the gloss out...

Seeing as I am a newbie I just had to share:highfive:


----------



## Sherwood95 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Finishing*

Hi there
I am a complete newbie to this game I only started turning pens seriously two weeks ago although I have been turning for over twenty years. This forum has proven invaluable to me already as it introduced me to CA finishing which I had never used before so thanks for that. I went through all the steps as described by your good selves and came to that last part were you really want to make sure you have that real good shine. I looked on my shelves and found some preparation called "Mer" its a compound for cutting back and polishing caravans and boats made of fibreglass. A little on the finger smeared on the blank turn on the lath gently off with a soft cloth at low speed RESULT really brought the gloss out...

Seeing as I am a newbie I just had to share:highfive:


----------

